# Black or brown eyeliner?



## smallpuppy (Nov 5, 2005)

Every time I get a makeover the MA uses a browninsh eyeliner on me. ( I have brown eyes) I was just wondering if black eyeliner suits better people with a lighter color of eyes or if black looks too harsh on brown eyes..:icon_roll


----------



## Sophia (Nov 5, 2005)

It depends at your colourings!!! Many girls who have brown eyes wear black eyeliner but other girls with brown eyes don't wear because they look too harsh on them! Girls who have dark brown eyes and medium/dark skintone look better with black and brown eyeliners but girls with light brown eyes, with gold and green undertones and fair to medium skintone mostly look good with brown eyeliners( like me)!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 5, 2005)

I think black is too harsh on most people (except for people with dark skin), at least when you use it on the lower lid -- a little on the upper lid probably works for more people. It seems like so many college girls around here wear black eyeliner all around their eye and often no eyeshadow, and I've always thought it looks harsh and kind of silly... but that is just me, I know other girls on this board who do like black eyeliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you have brown eyes and want to make them pop a little more, try using a contrasting color like a plum eyeliner! I love brown eyeliners because they contrast with my blue eyes, and aren't too harsh for my pale skin!


----------



## anne7 (Nov 5, 2005)

Ditto! I have green eyes, I really like how navy and plum and bronzey-browns look, but I do have an 'almost black' liner that I really like, but the ultra dark black looks a bit much on me for day!

It depends on what you like and what you are comfortable with! I feel a bit self-conscious when I think I overdid my makeup.:icon_wink


----------



## FeistyFemme (Nov 5, 2005)

Black eyeliner is my one true love :icon_love

I've got medium/dark brown hair, dark hazel eyes, and quite light skin. I don't find it to look harsh on me. I think it depends more on your hair/skin color that it does your eye color, but that's just MHO!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 5, 2005)

I have olive toned skin and I love how black eye liner looks on me. It defines my eyes more and makes them stand out. I also use brown eye liners when I just want to wear something neutral and simple. It still defines my eyes but doesn't look as bold.


----------



## smallpuppy (Nov 5, 2005)

I agree with that~


----------



## luvmakeup (Nov 6, 2005)

[i have brown eyes and always wear black eyeliner. I hate when people say where it naturally. If you are naturally beautiful then you can do that but if you are plain looking, then makeup makes my eyes stand out. I can apply makeup really well and make myself look as if I were naturally really pretty, when in fact I am not a natural beauty. However, my eye makeup is a little dark to create that effect. I wish I could only weary mascara and some blush and gloss and go but I am not one of the fortunate ones that can do that. I was considered very geeky when I tried to be a natural beauty and then later figured out ways to wear my makeup that made guys actually approach me and tell my I was pretty, so the best thing to do is where what you want and makes you feel good but you know what looks good on you!


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 6, 2005)

*I use both black and dark brown e/l. But I wear the dark brown one on a daily basis.*


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

I think black is my favorite liner color to use!! As Trisha said it has GREAT impact and can definitely be made into a daytime look depending on how you use it and how much of it you use...I also have dark eyes and an olive complexion, and black liner is a fantastic color.

I think there are a few instances where it might be a little too "harsh" for a person, like when they are superpale with pale eyes... It can look a little intense if it is used wrongly, but I still think that with a little practice it can be pulled off!


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 6, 2005)

lol, that would be me, pale skin, blue eyes, blond hair ... black eyeliner just looks so unnatural on me, I hate it! (Heck, I don't even wear black mascara, just brownish-black or maybe some sort of "soft black" color!)

I think what bugs me most is when people pile on the black eyeliner, even on the lower lids. I get tired of seeing so many college girls around here with tons of black eyeliner on their upper and lower lids every day just going to class, when I know there are much more flattering things they can do with their mu! But with the right application techniques, maybe black eyeliner can look better on more people than I thought! I just don't think I've known anyone who actually wore black eyeliner correctly so I am a little biased!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL!! Poor Jennifer!! But I actually LOVE your porcelain skin...it definitely suits you, you look beautiful!

And as much as I love black eyeliner, even I can't stand when people pile it on, except when it is on purpose (ie Halloween). And honestly, black can be a little tricky to apply, but if it is done right, it can look fantastic!


----------



## chickylittle (Nov 6, 2005)

I totally agree! I wear black liner sometimes and I have ivory skin and grey eyes. It just depends on how you apply the eyeliner.


----------

